# Questions for you Artists about Crayons???



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O.k......Here is the deal........  

My kids got a coloring book set for gifts. Included were the coolest 
crayons called Milky Crayons. The colors were vibrant and bright and my kids absolutely LOVED these crayons. They feel smooth when you use them...they glide across the paper like a warm knife through soft butter. The crayons were waxy like but not at all messy and did not rub off the pages.....
I looked for them online and cannot find any. Unless included with more coloring books sets.

So.....Do you guys know if there is something like this I could find at an
Arts & Crafts store...that hopefully is not overly expensive?


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

The only Milky Crayons that I've ever seen have come in those black paper coloring page sets. It doesn't look like you can get just the crayons. :|


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

What a Jip~~~~ :?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Mmmm have you checked out Ebay, theres bound to be someone selling them.

-HEYHWA


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I will ask Jess about the crayons. Since she's an artist, she knows _*everything*_ about crayons, markers, pencils, et cetera.


----------

